# Lost Misti x in WHITSTABLE ,kent



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

£300 reward for the return of misti. 2 very kind annonymous donations have been ...given to futures for dogs to help find misti who was lost on whitstable high street 7 pm sun 11 th dec 2011.over a 1000 flyers & posters have been displayed.

Misti is a 4/5 mth old leggy black & white cross puppy.she is mainly black with a small white line across her left shoulder to neck and white paws, nose & chest blaze.she is a timid little girl and had never been out before.
Please check your gardens, sheds garages twitter & crosspost this very loved & missed little girl. Someone somewhere must have her or seen her.


----------

